# Как передать параметры ядру

## wiwern

У меня нет бук Atom N450 с видой 7, в инете наткнулся на то, что используеться не весь ресурс. ВОт то что я нашёл

помогите, как это сделать, я чайник

Просматривая информацию о системе я заметил вот такую ужасную картину:

~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

model name    : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz

cpu MHz        : 1000.000

Процессор был 1.66 ГГц, но работал всего на 1 ГГц!

Чтобы исправить данную несправедливость необходимо передать ядру параметр processor.ignore_ppc=1

~$ sudo -e /etc/default/grub

Найдите строку GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" (тут всего 2 параметра передается ядру. у вас может отличаться) и добавьте новый параметр:

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash processor.ignore_ppc=1"

----------

## megabaks

браво, ты сломал энергосбережение!

прежде чем что-либо советовать, разберись сначала в вопросе

----------

## wiwern

Братан, я не советую. Проста лазил в инете и нашёл вот это http://blindage.org/?p=4332. Можна как то на винду 7 сделать?

----------

